
Why aren’t digital calendars smarter? - shawndumas
http://www.macworld.com/article/2036158/why-aren-t-digital-calendars-smarter-.html
======
mooism2
Calendars could be better integrated with todo lists. An event on a calendar
is just a todo item that has to occur at a certain time on a certain date,
instead of by a certain date.

